# C-Media AC97 Audio Device Error



## Twicket (Oct 31, 2004)

I just replaced a dying hard drive and am in the process of reinstalling all my programs, using Windows XP. Prior to the change, the soundcard worked just find. Under the Device Manager, I'm getting the following error for my C-Media AC97 Audio Device:

This device cannot start. (Code 10)
Click Troubleshoot to start the troubleshooter for this device.

Troubleshooter has my uninstall and then reinstall the device, but to no avail. I've tried running it with a different driver, but get the same results - no audio at all. 

Any ideas??


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Make sure it has not been disabled in BIOS. Check all your connections--things can get loosened very easily when you are working inside the case.

Is it a separate card or onboard? If separate, clean the connections and be sure it is seated properly.

Do you have any other problem devices in DM?


----------



## Twicket (Oct 31, 2004)

Thanks - I popped in the Motherboard CD and found the utility to get things running again. I appreciate your quick response!


----------



## leona070 (Sep 4, 2005)

I have the exact same problem; same audio device, same error, and also after reinstalling Windows XP. What utility did you use on your motherboard cd to fix it?


----------



## Twicket (Oct 31, 2004)

I just popped in the CD again - it's called the RealTek AC97 Audio Driver - it also installs another program called 'alucpd' with a blue crab as an icon. Wish I could be more specific, but that's all it says. The CD is called 'SiS 748 series Motherboard Utilities CD Version 1.0'. Is that helpful?


----------

